# Installing foam grips question



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Never messed with foam before, but I have a good amount of experience dealing with cork handles. 

Building a stand up shark rod. The butt of the rod is 1.1. The hypalon grip i want to install is 11/16 diameter.

Do you just lube the blank with epoxy and shove the grip down, or do I ream the grip out a little so it can slide down easier? I've never read about anyone reaming foam grips, but I assume you have to in some situations.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Hapalon is way more elastic than cork or eva. 
Cut a little chamfer in the leading edge of the grip. This will direct the epoxy down and under the grip. I usually take a dampish/wet rag and roll the grip up in it, then nuke it in the microwave for 30sec-1min. Apply a small amount of epoxy to the first 1/3 of where the grip will be placed. Using gloves or mitts (its gonna be hot), unwrap the grip and slide it into place. The heat makes it more pliable & the dampness lubricates it. Always have DNA on hand in case you make a mistake & need to clean the epoxy off.

Shawn


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Shawn, You're the man


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Rubber Cement*

I built a Harrington 542 Shark Rod...I installed the grips with rubber cement by brushing it on with a small paint brush from the dollar store or you can poor it out of the can I like the brush. I marked the grip on the top with my pencil where it stopped. Then I move the grip up applied the rubber cement and slid it down the blank. see link http://www.bdoutdoors.com/article/rod-building-installing-grip/


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorda - How did you like that method? I heard it works really well.


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Works like a dream...*

*I was introduce to the technique last year at the show in Angleton by Jim who pictures I put into the link...the first surf rod we built we heated the grips and if I wasn't an ex weight lifter and had my buddy hear I'm not sure how it would of gotten down the blank?...I know others who do it that way just sayin...IMO it is much easier with the cement...Elmer's No-Wrinkle Rubber Cement, 16 Ounces, Clear*


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have used soapy water to lubricate the blank and that works well. I know about Jim Trelikes rubber cement method but haven't had an opportunity to try it yet. Everyone that has tried it says it works great.
Pat


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*rubber cement works best*

no mess like shaving creme or soap. it stick to the blank instead dripping on u as u push down. then u just peel the glue off the blank when dry


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I too witnessed Jim Trelikes use his own method at the Texas rod building show, using rubber cement. It went into place in a fraction of a second. Works with hypalon, or EVA as well. As Bennie pointed out, it just peels right off the blank after it dries. Hands down, it has to be the easiest way. Here is a video that one of his buddies(Saltydawg) made that show exactly how it's done. The rear grip install starts at the 2:30 mark and he is done in about 2 minutes.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Do you use any epoxy at all...or use the rubber cement only?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

epoxy under the grip(s) and rubber cement to make it slide to where you want it to go.


----------



## TheBack40 (Nov 4, 2013)

I wouldn't boil the grips, it may cause them to deteriorate. Try using an air compressor with a rubber tip. Just wedge the rubber tip near/between the blank and grip, then shoot air while you push the grip down the blank.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I reem them out to a close fit, then epoxy.


----------

